# Controlling sound with DC



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm at a crossroads. Right now I have a 24v 12amp power supply hooked to my track. With the voltage pot turned down it allows me to run trains at a reasonable speed, but I have no way of controlling speed. In short: I need to decide on what method of control I'm ultimately going to go with.

I don't have the need for DCC and could get by with just buying a normal DC throttle such as an Aristo TE. However, I want SOUND. As far as I've read, there's no good way to have full control of QSI sound using a TE. I've noticed that QSI makes a Quantum Controller which connects to the "power pack" and supposedly allows function of sound control. Does anyone have expeirence with one of these? Does it connect to my power source, or the TE itself? 

If I can come up with a way to control sound then I'd rather shell out $100 for TE than $600+ for an entire DCC system which would REQUIRE decoders rather than being able to add them as funds allow at a later date.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi The QSI Quantum Controller works fine with G. However I think it is rated at 2.5 amps. Good enough to run one loco. It controls every sound. It hooks up between the power pack and track. I have one I can sell reasonable priced if you want it. 

Nate


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you want your trackside TE set to linear also. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Does that mean the quantum acts as a 2.5 amp bottleneck for the entire system? Kind of defeats the purpose of buying a 12amp power supply.

Greg, what do you mean by linear mode?


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Manco, 

I think the QSI Quantum Controller was designed for HO and other lower amperage scales. 2.5 amps is good for that and also good for some G applications, not all. There are some 2.5 amp power supplies out there. But the 12 amp supply you have now will take care of any power needs you may have in the future.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Output from trackside TE can be set to linear (smoothly changing DC) or to PWC (pulse width modulation- full voltage pulses that vary in width) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Manco, 
I think the question that you need to answer is do you want a wireless or wired speed controller. The TE system is a wireless system. The QSI Quantim is a wired system. 

Unlike the older TE, the new Revolution TE will contol up to 6 sound triggers if your sound card has that many. It will not work with QSI but will work with Dallee, Sierra and Phoenix.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually the QSI is also a wireless sytem if you use the Gwire option, and then an Airwire or NCE Gwire throttle, your choice. 

But the first post does not talk about wireless or wired... he asks about a controller for his DC supply and sound. 

He also talks about not wanting to spend a lot. 

So, maybe a couple of "system" suggestions: 

No wireless 
1. Track power, sound, least expensive (for good sound, so no Dallee)... Get a simple DC controller (just the throttle and direction switch), add a QSI ($130) and you are done, you can do bell and whistle with the direction switch. 
2. Track power, but more controls ... Do the same as above, but add the QSI Quantum engineer ($45) and you can control 30 sounds . 

Wireless and track power 
1. get a QSI ($130), the Gwire receiver ($90) and an Airwire or NCE throttle ($200) ... you have full wireless control of everything, AND you can go DCC later if you want or battery power or whatever. 

Wireless and battery power 
do the same as above and add battery ($90)... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06 Aug 2009 01:10 PM 


So, maybe a couple of "system" suggestions: 

No wireless 
1. Track power, sound, least expensive (for good sound, so no Dallee)... Get a simple DC controller (just the throttle and direction switch), add a QSI ($130) and you are done, you can do bell and whistle with the direction switch. 
2. Track power, but more controls ... Do the same as above, but add the QSI Quantum engineer ($45) and you can control 30 sounds . 

Wireless and track power 
1. get a QSI ($130), the Gwire receiver ($90) and an Airwire or NCE throttle ($200) ... you have full wireless control of everything, AND you can go DCC later if you want or battery power or whatever. 


This was helpful. I like option two for non-wireless, but I would still like wireless control for speed and direction, so I could still use a TE. I would be willing to compromise by having the sound controls tethered at one location. 

What I don't know is what the quantum would wire to, would it act as a bottleneck for my amperage? Would it be connected between the TE trackside controller and the track, or be between the power supply and trackside controller?


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I think you would blow the QSI Quantum unit if you sent 12 amps throughout. It is not a resistor. It has a max amperage of 2.5 amps.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

QSI at one time was going to make a Quantum Engineer rated for G scale but I don't think they ever did it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

On the subject of current: 

Just because you have a 12 amp supply does not mean that it pushes 12 amps through every component. Think of it this way: you have a 200 amp service in your house... do you think all 200 amps is flowing through one of your light bulbs. 

Your battery in your car can produce close to 1000 amps into a short circuit, but your headlights are not getting 1000 amps. 

Current is only "drawn" based on the load. 

If you locomotive draws less than 2.5 amps you will be fine, and it's doubtful you have a loco that draws that much. The manufacturer tells me the Quantum Engineer is somewhat conservatively and will handle 3 to 3.5 amps. 

Yes QSI has been "promising" a high current Quantum Engineer for some time, not on the horizon I believe. 

What IS your locomotive? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Well right now I only have Aristo FAs, but I plan to have many of the modern diesels in future. And 1 locomotive may draw only 2.5 amps but I like to MU diesels so... that's sure to draw more.

It sounds like I should rely on the TE's limited ability to control the sound. As long as I can activate the horn without the train noticeably slowing, I guess I could be happy. Does anyone know of a youtube video or something showing how to activate different sounds with a TE?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually your loco will not draw 2.5 amps except in worst case. 

And 2 locos sharing the same load will not run double... i.e. you pull a 10 car train and your loco draws 2 amps... put a second loco on the same load, and they are now working half as hard... I would expect you would see about 2.2 amps for BOTH. 

Remember, adding locos to the same train cuts the load and thus the amperage drawn for each loco. 

I have a 3.4% grade in one place. 3 locos up the steep grade with about 25 cars drew 3.7 amps... 

So, you need to think this through... if you are trying to save money, there looks like a cost effective solution. 

If you don't care how much money you spend, I have a whole other set of suggestions. 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. there seems to still be confusion on amps, locomotive "draw" more amps when under more load, lessen the load, you lessen the amps. 

p.p.s The new TE has 6 trigger inputs, you need to use a sound board that has these inputs... Dallee (ugh) or Phoenix (~$200-$220).... for just the sound units...


----------

